# FTP question - analyze a ride...



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello,

Yesterday I did a hard ride (to me) on a rolling hill course with some slow steep climbs.

The ride looks like this on my Training peaks:

Duration: 1:06:17
Work: 876 kJ
TSS: 112.6 (intensity factor 1.01)
Norm Power:	242
VI: 1.1
Pw:HR: n/a
Pa:HR: n/a
Distance: 19.243 mi
Min	Max	Avg
Power: 0	705	220 watts
Cadence: 35	193	79 rpm
Speed: 4.1	37.8	17.4 mph
Pace 1:35	14:38	3:27 min/mi
Hub Torque: 0	501	108 lb-in
Crank Torque: 0	742	245 lb-in

I have my FTP set at 240. Does this appear to be a correct setting of FTP????

Thanks You!

Gall

PS: I weigh 145 pounds.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

How hard was hard? Could you have gone harder?


----------



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

*Could I have gone harder???....*

Yes .... if it was a race.

Thanks!


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

How did you determine an FTP of 240?


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

Your normalized power in a 1 hour race is a good indication of FTP. You might also take a look at your normalized power over the best 20 minutes and take 90% to 95% of that. One other check is to look at the power distribution (bell curve) from your race. There should be a steep drop off that starts at your FTP.

All of the above are from Training with Power.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I would say that the difference between 240 FTP and 242w NP for similar times is negligible. It's well within the limit of accuracy on the powermeter, among other things.

If you start to repeat this at least 2 more times, then bump up the FTP. As for now, 2 watts over 6 minutes is nearly meaningless.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

1 hour + at 1.01 IF and you could have gone harder? Seems like you may to test and or your FTP is set to low. Of course it's only one ride/file we'd need more info on you to determine FTP. Alex has the 7 deadly sins on his blog (Alex, excellent blog by the way) and using a single ride file to determine FTP is a bit suspect. We need more "hard" files from a similar time frame.

Starnut

Edit:iliveonnitro +1


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Testing FTP:
http://alex-cycle.blogspot.com/2008/05/seven-deadly-sins.html

Pitfalls/mistakes in estimated/testing FTP:
http://alex-cycle.blogspot.com/2009/07/sins-of-sins-testing-ftp-2.html


----------

